# Mud bogg'n 2012



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Hey all, "Mister" had some issues and couldn't race. The boy swamped his ride on his practice run, so no racin' for him or pits for me. to make myself useful I made this... Enjoy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice vid! sucks about the MR though? What issues?

Did I see Paul in the vid? looked like his rig.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

"Mister's" issues were electronically related and are being worked out presently. Paul is definately in the vid, he's #23 on the 500 popo, the 850 popo and Melissa's 800 "Gade" (I keep pokin' him to come over to the dark side)


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

whats the name of the song? btw nice vid and bikes!


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

nice! :rockn:


----------

